# Sticky  Scare The Poop Out of Us Halloween Dog Costume Contest



## mechthilds

I want to scare my older brother, and I have a plan. Every year on Halloween, he comes up with a way to scare me, and he succeeds. This year I decided to get back at him. He never goes trick-or-treating, but he always eats my candy. I've already ordered a gift basket of candy: www.jetgiftbaskets.com . But instead of candy, there will be goat poop and dirt. The basket looks nice, so he will want to take some candy. I think my plan is perfect, but I don't know what he'll do when he finds out about this prank. I hope I stay alive. Lol.


----------

